# Color prediction



## Av8torcrj (Oct 6, 2013)

I know it's early but this squab is the young of a pair of blue bar giant homers. It's former siblings were both basic blue bars but this bird is obviously different, much lighter with a pale beak versus the dark beak of his siblings. Any thoughts on how this might turn out? I'm thinking maybe ash red bar?


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks like it might be a dun bar (dilute of the blue also called a true silver).


----------



## Av8torcrj (Oct 6, 2013)

Interesting. I'm excited to see how this turns out. I was under the obviously misguided impression that this pair was only going to produce the ubiquitous blue bar.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Could not be ash red unless one of the parents were ash red. In any case I also agree it looks silver and so you also know it is a hen.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks silver to me.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, it appears to be of the ash red series which tells you the baby did not come from that pair. From two blue bars, you should only get blue bars...unless the cock is carrying dilute then that baby would be a dilute blue bar/silver bar and has to be a hen.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Does not look to be an ash red. Most likely dilute blue bar, aka silver bar or maybe even a brown bar.


----------



## Av8torcrj (Oct 6, 2013)

The only other cock in the loft is a dark check or black check, whichever you call it. He has a mate and they are actively raising squabs. I haven't gone back and researched it but when I was studying some sex-linked info I thought I recalled that a blue bar could "carry" something that would result in an ash red. Thats how i came up with the idea when i saw this chick was decidedly different than the last set from the pair. Honestly I find the genetic/color info a little hard to follow. I will post another pic as the bird matures for the final decision.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

When it grows out a bit more you will see it has the bars and tailband. Almost certainly silver then. The ash red series is always dominant over the blue series. All those colors are carried on the sex chromosomes of which the male has two and the female one (opposite of humans and other mammals). Therefore an ash red cock can also carry blue on its other chromosome (or another copy of ash red). However these ash red cocks that have blue hidden usually end up showing flecks of blue on their flights and tail feathers....some get a lot of them with age. Hens are more straitforward in that they are what you see......either ash red or blue. Two ash reds can therefore produce blue daughters if the cock is split for blue. Two blues can never produce ash reds. 

This lighter color is most likely "silver" e.g. blue dilute. Dilute is also on the sex chromosome and the cock/father has to have it hidden. Therefore all silvers this pair produces will be hens.


----------



## Av8torcrj (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond with such good information. Here is an updated pic.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It's a silver bar hen. The father obviously carries "dilute".


----------

